# anyone in the Toronto area do tolex/cab recovering?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

any contacts in the Toronto area to do tolex/cab recovering?


thx!


----------



## singlecoilgod (Mar 8, 2011)

I`m also in need of retolex job...did u find anyone in the GTA?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

this ad keeps showing up referring to tolex repair...

Marshall 1974x 18-Watt Combo Amp - Very Low Hours - Hamilton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Hamilton Canada.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

FYI one of the guys who worked at Songbird ( RIP ) used to do cabinet work & tolexing


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm not aware of anyone doing that work in the city, but I believe *loudtubeamps* here on the board does. He's in Huntsville however, so shipping would be required. I believe he quoted me around $200 to completely strip and re-tolex a DR cab, which I thought was quite reasonable.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been looking too. Subscribing...


----------

